# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  محاضرات في Criminology لطلاب الفرقة الأولى شعبة بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق

## د.شيماء عطاالله

أعزائي الكرام  طلاب الفرقة الأولى 

شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية  بكلية الحقوق – جامعة الزقازيق 

تم نشر المحاضرات التالية على صفحتنا على اليوتيوب :

المحاضرة الأولى:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovcS-Ws4WxA

المحاضرة الثانية:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VA-FPzjGVI

المحاضرة الثالثة:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adoY5nVDj1M

المحاضرة الرابعة:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU1_5sdcSsg

المحاضرة الخامسة:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkKXhA2CSyQ

المحاضرة السادسة:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-zDc7bEZhQ

مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## رايات مصرية

الحمد لله والشكر لله، سبحانك ربي إني كنت من الظالمين â™¥

----------


## رنيم حمدي

الحمد لله والشكر لله

----------

